# Any healthy toothpaste suggestions for the pup?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no advice but will be following this thread


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, bones!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

I feed raw. So no need to clean teeth


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

If your dog has bad breath somethings wrong. I would get him on probiotics and see if that helps. Make sure he's not getting into the garbage or anywhere else. Maybe change his food.
If its plaque/tatar build up on his molers you can go to Walgreens and buy a dental kit and scrap that off yourself.
It cracks off the tooth like the shell on a hard boiled egg.

Never used toothpaste on any of my dogs.


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi,
I am a big believer in brushing a dogs teeth. My previous golden lived to 14 and loved her daily brushings. Never required a dental cleaning at the vets.

I always used the toothpaste from the vets. In a pinch I'd use a baking soda paste and make sure to get most of it out by rinsing well.

I havent looked for alternate natural products but i will now 

Love the tooth brushing time!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are a lot of members that brush their dog's teeth. 

I found this all natural one, have not tried it myself, it contains Coconut oil, turmeric, parsley and kelp.

Homemade Dog Toothpaste Recipe - K9 Instinct - Dog Nutritionist in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. K9 Instinct Blog! Dog Nutrition consultations online!

Ingredients used are on the website.




> Coconut oil: Unrefined, virgin coconut oil is a highly digestible healthy fat that improves absorption of the other ingredients, also acting as the base for this toothpaste recipe. Coconut oil is antibacterial, antifungal, antiseptic and is also a powerful deodorizer and can eliminate bad breath immediately.
> Turmeric: Turmeric is a natural, safe way to whiten teeth. It is also antimicrobial and antibacterial, and is a powerful anti-inflammatory. The antioxidants present in turmeric are also highly beneficial. Turmeric will also help prevent plaque build up.
> Parsley: Parsley acts as a mineral rich deodorizer that is also antibacterial. Parsley is also known to be anti-inflammatory and has the right vitamin and mineral mix to promote general dental health.
> Kelp: Kelp promotes plaque removal while supplying the mouth and body with chlorophyll and minerals. It is also antibacterial!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I should mention that since I feed raw, I do not brush their teeth (not needed). My girlie is being fed kibble and last visit I noticed her teeth needed brushing.

That recipe looks good!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I really love Virbac CET Enzymatic Toothpaste in Vanilla Mint it is specifically formulated for dogs. Remember never use human toothpaste on dogs.


----------

